# Any info or experience with this CA breeder?



## Suzette

I am looking for any and all information available on Cornerstone Kennels in Chico CA.


----------



## krandall

Suzette said:


> I am looking for any and all information available on Cornerstone Kennels in Chico CA.


I don't know them at all, but I see that although they do some health testing of their breeders, they do not x-ray hips or elbows. Also, while some people feel differently, I would NEVER want a puppy shipped to me. I don't think it's in the best interest of the puppy. It's fine to fly a puppy, but they should fly in-cabin, with a caretaker, usually the new owner, but sometimes the breeder or a person hired for that purpose.

I believe that the only way to have a good idea of how your puppy spent his or her critical early weeks is to visit the breeder yourself, meet the parents (at least the dam&#8230; the sire may not live with the breeder), and see how and where the puppies are raised. Have they been well-socialized, spending their waking hours with the family? Is their area scrupulously clean? Have they been started on potty training? If the answers to any of these questions are "no", I'd walk away.


----------



## lfung5

I think I remember reading something negative about them. I came across their site when looking for my guys. I think you can find a better breeder


----------



## juliav

Run, don't walk away from Cornerstone. I've heard some bad stories about them. They always, always have puppies, which is a huge red flag. If you are looking for a Havanese puppy in Northern California, I highly recommend you contact either one of the breeders below. They both show and health test their dogs:

www.Bellatakhavanese.com

www.lilpawzhavanese.net

If they don't have any puppies, they will be able to refer you to someone. I would absolutely love a Bellatalk puppy. Maybe some day.


----------

